# sleep to awake time ratio



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

What is the best amount of day/night for a hedgehog? is there a min/max for time that they should be awake and playing?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I stick to the same routine from 7:00am till 7:00pm I leave the light on.
From 7:00pm till 7:00am lights out.






Edit grammer.


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

I usually have the lights on in the morning while i'm geting ready for work (thats around 8 am). And then I leave the lights on all day and don't shut them off until i go to bed at night (thats at around 10). Seems to work well for me.

And when I take her out for some excercise/playtime right before I go to sleep, I have the lights dimmed a bit in my room. That way I can still see what i'm doing, and its more comfortable for Lucy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have lights on a timer to be on for 14 hours a day, and the hedgies adjust to come out when they need to.  

Larry, was that a typo, or do you really leave the lights on all night?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lol LG, I had to read it a few times as well before I got it... You should read it like this...

"I stick to the same routine from 7:00am till 7:00pm I leave the light on. From 7:00pm till 7:00am lights out."
That would make more sense. ^_^

I also have lights on from 8am-9pm. After that, it's up to my boy when he wants to come out and when he wants to take a nap.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, I see. Read the sentence wrong. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> lol LG, I had to read it a few times as well before I got it... You should read it like this...
> 
> "I stick to the same routine from 7:00am till 7:00pm I leave the light on. From 7:00pm till 7:00am lights out."
> That would make more sense. ^_^
> ...


Thanks for the grammer lesson teach :lol: I fixed it.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

At my house the light is on from 6 a.m. until we go to bed, about 10 p.m. and play time with them is between 4 p.m. and 9 or 10 p.m. Anytime during those hours we will scoop them up and interact whether its lying on the floor while they explore or just having them on our lap in a blanket. Bath time, weigh time, nail clipping, etc is only done during those hours as well. In the morning I put my hand on each of them for a morning "huff" to ensure they are awake and acknowledging me.


----------

